# Well question.



## Liver and Onions (Nov 24, 2000)

I would bleach the well. Very easy and inexpensive. From many years of experience, your water will look terrible after each bleaching, but it clears up after a few minutes. 

L & O


----------



## Plumman (Feb 11, 2013)

StevenJ said:


> Thanks Plumman. I appreciate it.
> 
> The fact is I don't need to or want to clear the situation. For outside watering and flushing the toilets.
> 
> ...


If the well has a iron algae or bacteria problem chlorinating the well will be a temporary fix, would need to done regularly. How often, yearly, five years that depends on how bad a case it is. Normally when chlorinating a well the chlorine would have to be introduced to the bottom of the well by the use of tablets. Then agitate the well by pumping to ensure the chlorine is distributed throughout the well casing. After that it has set for a minumum of 24 hrs. And flushed for several hrs. All of the chlorine needs to be flushed from the well before using even for personal hygiene use. I recommend you contact a well company to do this, as they are required to do that when installing a new well. Good luck.


----------



## on a call (Jan 16, 2010)

StevenJ said:


> I definitely, unquestionably have a lot of iron. I don't need to confirm that, right?


Are you drinking it ?? If so, stop. Remember what happened to Eddie VanHalen


----------



## StevenJ (Feb 11, 2009)

I never drink it. At all. Except for that two times in 13 years that I rinsed my toothbrush with it.


----------



## Stand By (Jan 23, 2015)

Sounds like you just shocked the system as mentioned earlier. If you're worried about your point being bad, get a 5 gallon bucket. Running just off the pump (bladder tank empty), time how long it takes to fill it. Depending on your depth, 4-5 gallons a minute is good for a 1/2 horse pump. If there is a T at the top of the point, you can drop a line to measure depth. You'll want to know both overall depth and water level. The point is about 4 ft long and should be fully submerged while the pump is running, but you didn't mention losing prime while running, so it's probably ok. If its straining and filling the bucket slowly, it might be time to replace the point.


----------



## Sasquatch Lives (May 23, 2011)

A coworker bought a new/old farmhouse also and drank the well water without having it tested first. He got giardia, bad stuff. Would eat a meal and then crap it out 5 minutes later. Got dehydrated quickly and nearly died.


----------



## hawgeye (Mar 3, 2011)

Tank sediment, it's sits all the time.

Sent from my moto z3 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------

